# Cricket/bug catcher



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,
right this is going to make a few people laugh I need a good cricket catcher of some kind. 
One which you can leave on the ground to collect escaped crickets all sizes.

The reason why.:blush:

The odd few crickets here and there are not a problem but this morning while i was half asleep i decided to feed some of my animals and lift my cricket box up which contained around 400 small crickets lol and you can guess what happened next i dropped it :whistling2: the box emptyed itself all over my bedroom floor letting them run for there lives i only managed to put around 20 back in the tub.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone know???


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Unless you have a very hungry cat, i dont think there is any way of catching crix, especialy that many


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol ok thanks. I know that there are types of catchers for crickets and roaches but was just wondering if anyone can recommend some.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

you can get something like this... lol if you google it you can find out where to get it too.. They are not expensive










Liz


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks i did look at that those but they are not quite what i was after.

I am after something that i can put on the ground and leave.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

hey

you could try some venus fly traps or similar carniverous plant.

we got some from www.hantsflytrap.com

least you could leave them alone and let them eat them. Not saying they would catch 400 but it may help.

good luck!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

good idea trouble is i would proberly have fat plants lol :whistling2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey ya go.
Take your pick. 

cockroach traps, Home Garden, Business, Office Industrial, Wholesale Job Lots items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

double sided tape all over your room, specially int he corners and round the skirting boards. thats all i can think of.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ok thanks eveyone il have a look about its a nightmare crickets jumping roung every night.:bash:


----------



## Dragonfir3 (Oct 19, 2008)

One word Dyson.....that or you could get some loo/kitchen roll Tubes seal one end (Tape will do ) put some fish food in it n keep checking every few hour then just tip em back in the container


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ok cool thanks i may try that at the moment i am just catching them still when i see them dont think there can be many more now i hope lol.


----------

